# en cours de relecture



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut forum ! 

Aujourd'hui, je suis restée bête en écrivant un mail.
Je voulais simplement dire qu'un document était encore en cours de relecture. Ce n'est pas à proprement parler un _draft_, le document est pratiquement finalisé...
Comment aurais-je dû dire ça ? 
« Ce document est encore en cours de relecture ». 
J'ai bêtement contourné en parlant de _proofreading process_... Mais j'aimerais bien employer les bons termes la prochaine fois.


----------



## Thomas1

Salut Karine ! 

Je vais donner ma proposition, mais attend les avis des anglophones : _is still under revision_ ou _is still being proofread/revised_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Tomek, c'est déjà mieux que ma périphrase.


----------



## capials

Bonjour!
 Relecture veut dire relire, alors , semble que la question est :comment le dire en anglais !
Exemple simple :'on second reading' for what it is worth!


----------



## Khandoma

Relecture veut dire, relire pour modifier le texte et éliminer les fautes. En anglais, c'est "proofreading".
Les deux propositions de Thomas me semblent parfaites.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci capials. Est-ce qu'on peut parler de _second reading_ même s'il y en a plus de deux ? 



Khandoma said:


> Relecture veut dire, relire pour modifier le texte et éliminer les fautes. En anglais, c'est "proofreading". [...]


Merci Khandoma. Dans mon cas la relecture consiste plutôt à corriger des imprécisions/erreurs ou à ajouter carrément un paragraphe manquant, un schéma pour améliorer le document...


----------



## Khandoma

Autrement dit, tu corriges les fautes, et tu modifies le texte... Non ? 
Je ne pensais pas nécessairement aux "fautes" d'orthographe, mais à toutes les erreurs, factuelles, de mise en page, d'attribution de légendes, de foliotage... Que ce soit un bilan d'entreprise ou une recette de confiture, la relecture, c'est toujours de la relecture, isn't it ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, c'est bien toujours de la relecture, tu as raison. Pour moi « fautes » renvoyait à orthographe, or ici on parle bien du fond surtout.


----------



## MHastings

Karine, la première suggestion de Thomas est la meilleure.  "is still under revision" or "is still being reviewed".  "Proofreading" a le même sens, mais c'est généralement une fonction des assistants.  Quand les exécutifs font la même chose, on emploie "revise" ou "review".  Il s'agit simplement de l'image


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Karine,

On me corrigera si je me trompe - et ce ne serait pas la première fois pour les traductions vers l'anglais - mais bon...

Je crois que si on parle d'informatique ou d'éditique _(desktop publishing)_ , on dit _proofreading ou *proofing and editing*_*. *
Donc... _is still / currently *being proofed and edited*. _

S'il s'agit de politiques et procédures d'entreprise, de textes de loi, d'un texte ou manuscrit en révision... je crois que c'est là qu'on dit _under revision / being reviewed_. 

Enfin perso, je fais une différence entre _relecture _et _révision_. Par exemple : _Revised edition = édition revue et corrigée_. 
Et pour moi _to review = examiner/passer en revue_. 

Mais si ce que j'ai écrit n'a pas de sens... ne tapez pas trop fort.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Nico. Moi aussi je fais une distinction entre relecture et révision. Comment dis-tu toi alors, qu'un un doc (technique et non littéraire) est en cours de relecture ?


----------



## Nicomon

Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu entends par _relecture_, je dirais... _being proofed and edited_. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est courant en Europe. 

Il y aurait aussi _proofread and edited. _Ou_ edited..._ tout court.

Sous l'index "Computer Sciences", au mot _édition,_ qui se traduit par _editing_, le GDT précise ceci. 


> Définition :
> Opération qui consiste à apporter des corrections ou des modifications quelconques à un document ou à un fichier lorsqu'il est affiché à l'écran.
> Note(s) :
> L'édition peut signifier des changements à la forme ou au fond : on peut, par exemple, corriger des fautes d'orthographe ou de frappe, changer de place des paragraphes ou encore revoir la présentation typographique.
> 
> Le terme _édition_ a longtemps été considéré comme un calque de l'anglais, mais il est maintenant entré dans la langue française.


----------



## wildan1

I think I would simply say _is still under review_ or _still being reviewed_

Less is more -- le fait est que le texte n'est pas encore prêt à imprimer...


----------



## Nicomon

Mais alors, Bill, quelle différence fais-tu entre *review(ed) *et _*editing/edited*_, en anglais?

On parle ici de la différence entre revising, editing and proofreading puis
ici entre proofreading and editing et ici entre proofreading and revision

J'avais compris selon les explications de Karine - et la définition du GDT - qu'il s'agissait bien _d'editing._ 

Sous "review", mon _Guide anglais-français de la traduction_ donne cet exemple : _Researchers reviewed the reports = Les chercheurs ont examiné les rapports._

_Review_ (verbe) _= réviser (un texte) / passer en revue (des troupes) / faire la critique (d'un livre) / réexaminer (en droit -> jugement)_

Cela dit, sur *cette page bilingue* on traduit _révision_ par _editing_ et _relecture technique_ par _technical revision_.

Donc au bout du compte, _still under revision_ semble en effet très bien convenir.  Et j'ai (encore !) perdu une occasion de me taire.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Nico, merci Bill.
J'utiliserai donc _is still under review_ la prochaine fois.


----------



## Nicomon

Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais moi... je préfère _still under revision_. 

Edit : J'ai répondu à un petit test (questions à choix multiples), pour voir. Et j'ai eu bon.  Alors voici : 





> Which of the following is true about the processes of reviewing and revising?
> *Your Answer:*
> 
> *Reviewing* is rereading to see whether the words are adequate and capture the original intent.
> 
> *Revising* is noticing mismatches, making changes, restructuring, and reshaping. ​


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Je me demande si l'expression suivante pourrait marcher dans le contexte donné par Karine : _on the stocks_. Cela veut dire que quelque chose, par exemple un livre, est encore en cours de préparation, il est donc plus générique que les propositions données jusqu'au maintenant. Voici en un exemple :Further important _catalogues are on the stocks_ and should appear in the not too distant future. 
http://library.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/s6-XX/1/87.pdf​


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais moi... je préfère _still under revision_.


 
Nicole, je pense que nous avons tous deux raison, selon le contexte. 

Comme ton test le suggère, ma version met l'accent sur le fond (_under review_ peut suggérer que le big boss est toujours en train de se décider sur la politique décrite ou le sens large du texte--mais en passant il va peut-être changer un mot, corriger une coquille, etc.)

La tienne--_under revision_--met l'accent sur la forme--tel un texte en cours d'édition. Les questions de fond ont déjà été résolues.

Mais je ne suis pas sûr du contexte. À Karine de décider...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> [...] Mais je ne suis pas sûr du contexte. À Karine de décider...


Oui, j'ai déjà précisé que, dans mon cas, je voulais parler du fond surtout (post #8). C'était donc la raison de mon choix (_review_), et non juste pour contrarier Nico ! 

Personne pour commenter le _on the stocks_ de Tomek ?


----------



## Nicomon

Ben... t'as aussi écrit au # 6 ceci : 





> Dans mon cas la relecture consiste plutôt à corriger des imprécisions/erreurs ou à ajouter carrément un paragraphe manquant, un schéma pour améliorer le document...


 Or moi, je trouve que ça ressemble beaucoup à cette définition du GDT du mot _édition/editing_, que j'ai mise plus haut.


> L'édition peut signifier des *changements à la forme ou au fond* : on peut, par exemple, corriger des fautes d'orthographe ou de frappe, changer de place des paragraphes ou encore revoir la présentation typographique.


 Ce n'était pas clair. 

Voilà ce qu'il y a sous mon lien page bilingue :
- _Professional translation services: _
translation, *editing*, and *technical revision*
_- Pour un service personnalisé _en :
traduction, *révision *et *relecture technique*

Mais bon, ce n'est pas mon courriel, hein, c'est le tien. Et puis _review_... ça se comprend aussi. 

*Note* : je ne suis pas familière avec l'expression "_on the stocks_", alors je préfère ne pas commenter. 
Je risquerais d'écrire encore des sottises.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bah, j'avais pas bien interprété alors. Parce que pour moi, si _revision _impliquait des changements forme+fond et que j'excluais la forme, je pensais qu'il était plus sage d'utiliser _review_...
Bon, maintenant je ne suis plus convaincue...


----------



## Wopsy

I would say "...is still a document in progress"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Wopsy,



Wopsy said:


> I would say "...is still a document in progress"


Oui mais alors là, ne donne-t-on pas l'impression que le document n'est pas terminé ? 
Or, il se peut qu'il le soit, terminé. Ou pas... Ça dépend, ça dépasse.  
Si la personne qui le relit voit des énormités ou non, voit d'autres idées à ajouter ou non... etc (le relit vraiment ou non ! )

En fait je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas sûre d'être bien claire ni de partager avec tout le monde ce que c'est qu'un document en cours de relecture, finalement...


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> En fait je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas sûre d'être bien claire ni de partager avec tout le monde ce que c'est qu'un document en cours de relecture, finalement...


 J'en ai bien peur. 

Sur *ce site* (anglais) et *sa version française* - et en général je crois - _relecture et édition_ = _proofreading and editing_
Si _proofreading_ ne convient pas... (et _editing _non plus) il me semble que _revision _est plus près de ce que tu cherches.

_Review_ ne se traduirait pas par _relecture_, mais par _r*é*vision/examen_. 

Or il semble que _revision _(anglais) et _r*é*vision (_français) soient de faux amis. Il se peut que je me trompe. 
Je n'ai peut-être pas choisi la bonne profession. Mais heureusement, je traduis en général dans l'autre sens.


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> *Note* : je ne suis pas familière avec l'expression "_on the stocks_", alors je préfère ne pas commenter.
> Je risquerais d'écrire encore des sottises.


 
Moi non plus, Nico. Si c'est le mot juste pour Thomas, c'est peut-être limité à l'Europe. En tout cas cela ne veut rien dire en Amérique du nord...

Ici on dit d'un livre en cours d'édition qu'il est _"in press"._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Sur *ce site* (anglais) et *sa version française* - et en général je crois - _relecture et édition_ = _proofreading and editing_ [...]


Nico, tes sites parlent de services de traduction. Est-ce que c'est valable pour tout type de doc ? 
Je vois que ce n'était vraiment pas clair de ma part, désolée, mais ici je parle de relecture d'un document technique lambda, qui n'a pas fait l'objet d'une traduction... La personne qui reçoit le document pour relecture est une personne qui s'y connaît dans le domaine technique dont il est question dans le doc.

Mettons que j'écrive un document sur... euh... le Québec.  Je vais peut-être écrire un chapitre sur ses principales villes. J'aurais bien structuré mon document, je n'aurais pas fait de fautes d'orthographe (je l'aurais déjà moi-même bien relu ! ) et je le passe en relecture à une copine Québécoise qui fait autorité.  Lors de sa relecture, elle remarque que j'ai oublié de parler de la ville de Québec. Boulette !  Elle commentera en m'indiquant qu'il me faudrait absolument ajouter un paragraphe à ce sujet. _Review _ou _revision _de sa part ? Ou autre ? 

(N.B. : peut-être suis-je aussi complètement polluée par les _revision marks_ de Word...?)


----------



## Thomas1

wildan1 said:


> Moi non plus, Nico. Si c'est le mot juste pour Thomas, c'est peut-être limité à l'Europe. En tout cas cela ne veut rien dire en Amérique du nord...
> 
> Ici on dit d'un livre en cours d'édition qu'il est _"in press"._


Je me demandais vraiment, car j'étais tombé sur lui aujourd'hui, tout à fait par hasard. Cependant, il ne marche pas, parce que, si j'ai bonne mémoire, selon la definition que j'avais trouvée, il veut dire "in preparation, in progress", et cela n'intéresse pas Karine.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Nico, tes sites parlent de services de traduction. Est-ce que c'est valable pour tout type de doc ?


 Je crois que oui... mais peut-être que non.



> ... et je le passe en relecture à une copine Québécoise qui fait autorité.  Lors de sa relecture, elle remarque que j'ai oublié de parler de la ville de Québec. Boulette !  Elle commentera en m'indiquant qu'il me faudrait absolument ajouter un paragraphe à ce sujet. _Review _ou _revision _de sa part ? Ou autre ?


 Bon là... c'est bien clair. 

Alors la copine québécoise fera une _*review*_... (donc elle procédera à l'examen/analyse de ton texte) et te suggérera des changements/ajouts. 

Ensuite, toi - sage fille - tu suivras ses recommendations à la lettre et tu modifieras ton document en conséquence.
 Toi... tu feras la _revision _ou _l'editing_. Voilà. 
Je crois bien que cette fois... je ne me trompe pas. Enfin j'espère. 

J'ajoute cette petite discussion qui m'a semblé intéressante : *How do you define the word revision?*

Et quand on corrige/modifie/reformate nos posts sur le forum, on clique sur... *edit.*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...] Alors la copine québécoise fera une _*review*_... (donc elle procédera à l'examen/analyse de ton texte) et te suggérera des changements/ajouts. [...]


Donc, tu m'autoriserais alors à dire que mon doc _is still under review_ pendant que t'en ferais la relecture, oui ?


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Donc, tu m'autoriserais alors à dire que mon doc _is still under review_ pendant que t'en ferais la relecture, oui ?


Oui. Et si t'es bien gentille, je te proposerai peut-être d'en faire moi-même aussi les revising and editing.  Ça fera couleur locale.


----------

